# New tank algae bloom



## mredman (Sep 4, 2015)

A new tank often comes with challenges. I am not familiar with your light setup but it seems to me you do not have enough plant mass. The more the merrier. Three bubbles per second also seems low to me. Do you have a drop checker? Do you know the water parameters of your source water? Generally, when your CO2 is optimized, your pH will fall a full point (mine is 6.0). 

I do not believe you have to reduce your photoperiod. You might consider dosing glutaraldehyde. I buy it buy it buy the gallon (2.6% strength) on the Internet. You can use a syringe (without needle) and spray it directly on the problem area or use it systemically. I use 25 ml each day in my 135-gallon heavily-planted tank. Some plants like swords are very tolerant of a direct shot of glutaraldehyde but it makes my Madagascar plant leaves very brittle. Glut can also be sprayed directly on wood, rocks and the glass of the aquarium. 

Also, I don't understand the rationale of your fertilizer program. Many plants require nutrients above and beyond just potassium. 

It takes time. Keep a log of your progress and you will eventually be "locked in". 

Mike


----------



## cmiley (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you for the response. For the fertilizer i added a full work up of nutrients to the soil.(the entire ada line) Which according to them is good for the first month. Then they say to start dosing other liquid fertilizers.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd stagger the lighting. Have one on early, the other on late with both on only on for a short while then increase the overlap as plants grow in. 

I did the suggested water changes and dimmed the lighting when I set up the tank with Amazonia and did not see any of the usual algae issues with my latest scape. The tank also cycled very quickly as the sump was mature. Perhaps you need to invest in some media from an established tank or some bottled bacteria. I always like having floating plants at the surface at first that are removed as the tank grows in.


----------



## cmiley (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you for the response. I have staggered the lights so we will see if it helps as of now it appears to be a full bloom. luckily the plants came with snails and they are doing their part to fight the algae. The plants seem to be growing nicely albeit their dying leaves.


----------

